# retrofit help



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Good luck, see here at hidplanet a lengthy thread on different methods. 

Seems the best method though is to dremel out one portion of the channel so you can cut the seal and then use Butyl to reseal afterwards. 

*CLICKY
*


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Trying to help and I'm at work with no audio but from the videos I looked over on YouTube this one seemed logical. Most of them used a method similar to this. I supposed a hair dryer or better yet a heat gun on low setting may work as well. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je5ndoUMEUs


----------



## StuartA91 (Mar 24, 2014)

so based on what i read, i gotta buy the TYC headlights and bake them for 15mins at 245*F


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Trying to help and I'm at work with no audio but from the videos I looked over on YouTube this one seemed logical. Most of them used a method similar to this. I supposed a hair dryer or better yet a heat gun on low setting may work as well. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je5ndoUMEUs


This method is for headlight that are not Permaseald. Doesn't work unfortunately. 




StuartA91 said:


> so based on what i read, i gotta buy the TYC headlights and bake them for 15mins at 245*F


I have seen some go that route as well. Its why I'm searching for a second set of headlights to work on. I have a set of BMW X5 LED foglights that are permasealed and no amount of time in the oven worked except to burn my dang hands.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

I used the oven with the heating element farthest away from headlight you can at 200 for 15. Bend the tabs, then with nitrile gloves to get good grip, used the heat gun on low around the permaseal. Then used a prying tool enough to get my gloves in there and pulled open. It worked pretty well.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

I have done several sets of Cruze's lights and some have had permaseal. 



Take a deep breath and grab six pack. 
For permaseal, you'll need patience over brawn. So after removing the metal screw(s) from the housing, set the oven for 200* and bake for ~50 min. 
Start by quickly using an exacto knife to cut through the permaseal *but* not through the plastic housing. 
Bake for ~35 min. 
Start pry and focus on 1 particular area (in your head, split the headlight into 3 sections). It should start to move but you're not even close to muscling it. After 5-7 minutes, the glue with cool and reset - so that's how much time you have to work. 
Bake for ~35 min. 
Pry area #2 
Bake for ~35 min. 
Pry area #3.
At this point it feels like it wants to open but again do not force it. At this point, if you force it you'll break the housing or warped it. 
If you feel it could pry open, I would suggest lightly pulling with as much equal force as possible. I realize this headlight is rather bulky but do your best. Don't be afraid to reuse your exacto knife to *lightly* cut the glue. 
Keep in mind, you only have 5-7 min to work 
 
Bake at 250* for 15 min. 
Now it should pry open. Your hands will be cut and burnt but you saved the money from buying the aftermarket headlights.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

Very nice write up GN!!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

giantsnation said:


> I have done several sets of Cruze's lights and some have had permaseal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, now where's that post that shows you how to paint them


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

The inside? That's easy - used header or engine block paint.


----------



## StuartA91 (Mar 24, 2014)

giantsnation said:


> I have done several sets of Cruze's lights and some have had permaseal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the best write up i have ever seen, i will have to do this as soon as i get a day where i dont have to drive anywhere.
Thanks GN


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

One word of caution because your in Canada. As you may or may not know, DRLs for you are required. I have found that this car's DRLs are not happy with HIDs. You want to think about order a backup set up wiring in case you experience flicker with the included wiring harness from TRS. 

I mention this also because you won't have another set of headlights to fall back on and I would hate to see you not drive your car if an issue arises. 

I would suggest - Mopar Spec: H13/9008 Bi-xenon Harness - Wire Harnesses - Components. 

Worse case you don't have an issue and you can return it.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

giantsnation said:


> One word of caution because your in Canada. As you may or may not know, DRLs for you are required. I have found that this car's DRLs are not happy with HIDs. You want to think about order a backup set up wiring in case you experience flicker with the included wiring harness from TRS.
> 
> I mention this also because you won't have another set of headlights to fall back on and I would hate to see you not drive your car if an issue arises.
> 
> ...


What about taking the DRL function away from that harness, and put it on a seperate bulb. Say a 194 and run that as a City bulb. Like the euros do? 

I'm planning on doing it if I can isolate the DRL function. I love the city bulb look.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

You would have disable the headlight drl's and run a ignition powered switch. By city lights you mean running lights or completely separate drl's?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

In this photo the red arrow points to the city bulb, that would be the DRL.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Zach.K said:


> What about taking the DRL function away from that harness, and put it on a seperate bulb. Say a 194 and run that as a City bulb. Like the euros do?
> 
> I'm planning on doing it if I can isolate the DRL function. I love the city bulb look.


dont believe this is possible the way gm configured the drls, low and hi beams on 1 bulb


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have been thinking of maybe re - pinning the harness so the headlights/ drl would use the fog lights. Only downfall is that you would have to turn the headlights on with the fog light button. High beams would stay the same. Like I.said thinking of it. Haven't done it yet... just thought I'd throw it out there lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

giantsnation said:


> dont believe this is possible the way gm configured the drls, low and hi beams on 1 bulb


Hmmm I need to find me some schematics. Research time. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RSchmidt624 (Dec 21, 2010)

I bought me some TYC replacement lights so I could take my time on the retrofit. Bosch e46's from an M3. Didn't want to deal with permaseal and I have a lease so it's totally reversible.

good luck!


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

I was reading on HIDplanet and even TYC is permasealed now. Just not as strong as OEM stuff. There is a thread on HIDplanet dedicated for How to open Permaseal headlights.


----------

